# Thompson speedtouch 121G on unbuntu ultimate



## Skifer UK (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey guys,

I want to set up Linux ubuntu ultimate on the family pc downstairs but I wanted to make sure the wireless worked on it before I installed it but is there any Linux drivers out there for a *Thompson speedtouch 121g*? or is there anyway around it?


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

It will work using the Windows drivers with "ndiswrapper"


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Here is a link to installing it Ndiswrapper. It has a lot of other good information too.

Cheers!


----------



## Skifer UK (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm a bit confused here guy's

I'm going to start from scratch I've decided to use ubuntu 8.04 instead of the ultimate version.

Now I have a pc upstairs with internet access so I can download all the necessary data from there but I can only transfer them via USB to the downstairs pc because i will using a live CD just to make sure everything works before i install.

So I need to make sure that my printer works and my wireless connection works also can you please explain a set of instructions I need to follow in order to do this please? I installed the ndiswrapper but I don't know what I need to do next.

EDIT:

I managed to install the drivers for the adapter but I don't know how to connect to my router from here


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

In the network connections manager, choose the wireless adapter, and key in your SSID and security settings.


----------



## Skifer UK (Dec 21, 2006)

Nothing is in there just a wired connection and the point to point connection for a modem.

The hardware is being detected and i made sure it was working in the terminal any ideas?.


----------

